# Springfield XDM 9mm



## Chad (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm liking this damn thing...

It has a little over 2500rds through it since I bought it in January. Majority of it being WinWB and Atlantic Arms Ammo with 115gr bullets, several hundred Fed+P+ 115gr. No malfunctions, has not been cleaned yet. 

Few photos from today.

5 shots, WWB, at 15yds:







I have a nasty flinchbuckjerk that tends to push the shots left. This was typical at 25yds, 10rds. Red sq. is 5 shots from my 1911.






I cycled through about 100 snap cap/live ammo drills, working on minimizing the anticipation of the shot. This was the last series of the session, 5 shots, each starting from the low ready at 25yds:






Working with the Springfield has been a nice change of pace from the long guns. The XDM points well and is similar in size to the 1911 I'm used to. I think it is easily capable of consistently shooting five shots into 3" or less at 25yds, if the shooter is capable.


----------



## jester281 (Feb 22, 2009)

Are those the stock sights? I have the 4" barrel XD in .45 with the TNS. Lovin' it too. Don't have the same amount of rounds thru it.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 22, 2009)

If I was looking for a high cap polymer gun, would be on my short list. We can't get them in MA, even though they are made here! :uhh:


----------



## Bootstrap (Feb 22, 2009)

best polymer gun ive had is the fn5.7... great high capacity mag and great for conceal


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had looked at the XDm 9mm, but did not like where it was made (stamp on the reciver) 

Nice pistola Chad ;)


----------



## 91stSPS (Feb 22, 2009)

My Dad just got one yesterday, I tried to talk him into a Glock.  Now he wants either a laser or light/laser combo for his.


----------



## Chad (Mar 12, 2009)

Bought a second XD(M). Ordered it direct from Springer Precision; 4lb trigger job and Dawson narrow fiber optic front, plain rear.*Good price on xtra mags for the XD(M) 9mm, $25.00.






Sights:






Springer did great work and had it in my hand six days from ordering. Shot it today and the trigger job provides a noticeable improvement. Very windy today so I did not shoot any paper. Put about 300rds through it on steel, shooting 5-50yds.

50yds, 5rds(red) benched, 5rds(yellow) offhand:






I think I'm going to like this one a lot and will probably have my first XD(M) modified to match. Might have a Barsto fitted....


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the XDm in 40, and LOVE it.

I was going to ask Bootstrap where he can carry the 5.7 for concealed carry.... but noticed he's banned. 

TN has a caliber limitation if I remember correctly...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 12, 2009)

What's with the palm safety? You like it?  Any input?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2009)

Boon,

The grip safety is totally natural for me.  It does not need an extension or swell like some of the 1911s.  

I do not even notice it.

Steve


----------



## Chad (Mar 12, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> What's with the palm safety? You like it?  Any input?



Not even noticed, Boondock.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool, thanks gents.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2009)

Short day, about 100rds. Really tried focusing on seeing the sight and if it was 'better' than stock. Did this by shooting mostly at around 15yds and 7yds, slow and rapid fire. I would say it is a defianate improvement over the stock sights. I like the more narrow width on the front and how it allows more daylight in the rear notch, fiber stands out good and is easy to follow/find.

End of the day, comfortable rate of fire, offhand, ammunition from AAA, 115jhp:

red 15yds, yellow 35yds and green 50yds


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like good shooting to me.


----------



## Chad (Mar 15, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Looks like good shooting to me.



Dude...

I can't stop shooting this damn thing! I'm like the wee lad that just learned to jackoff

Yesterday, ended the day at 50yds:
red, benched, L-R wind
green, benched
blue, offhand






I think I can get this SP XD(M) to shoot into 4" at 50, that is what I want to see.

I'm going to go back to the snap caps for a few hundred rounds and see if that helps iron out some of my trigger work.


----------



## Chad (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 1, 2009)

Now, when are they going to make it in .45 dammit!?
:)

Nice pistol/work Chad!


----------



## lockNload (Apr 1, 2009)

Dude you shoot better at 50 yds than I do at 25 yds :doh:    I shot my buddy's XD 9 and it felt pretty good to me. Still prefer my Glock though


----------



## Chad (Apr 1, 2009)

I still need to get that MRD sight zeroed, it is out of elevation travel and shooting high. I ordered some shims, cool, but now I need different screws as the originals are too short w/ the shim in place. 

But, I got this one back from Springer Precision yesterday. Turn around was about 10 days on getting a Barsto barrel fitted. I could of tried a drop in barrel but figured I might as well get a Barsto and have it fitted by a smith. 

I only have about 150rds through it so far. Most of the shooting was rapid at about 7yds, seeing how it functioned and I did some at 100yds.

These were the accuracy work at 25yds:






Benched off my pack at 25yds, Win. 124gr, two separate groups: 1st group has one high, 2nd had one low.

I will go out on a limb and say I'm responsible for the flyers and it is not the barrel

Same setup expect the ammo was the AAA 115jhp(re-man). Shooting the squares is more difficult, they blur and seem to shift a little, left and right. I think it is an eyesight issue. Larger circle tgt I did not notice it. Sights seem to prefer a six o'clock hold. Held bottom on the squares and center on the circle. Now that I'm thinking about it, I wonder if I'm focusing on the fiber optic dot and not the top of the sight? I think I was focusing on the top center of the post....:uhh:


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice shooting there!

But I wanna see a smiley face next time from 15 Yds. ;)

Sweet piece there Brother!


----------



## Chad (Apr 1, 2009)

Was out it town scrounging up some ammo and found the proper length screws for the MRD, "ACE is the place"!

Tomorrow I will have both up and running.

Pic from yesterday:


----------



## Chad (Apr 2, 2009)

Used up the last of my practice ammo zeroing/playing w/ the XDM w/ MRD.

End of the day decided to shoot the two together with some $$ ammo






Five rounds each, 25yds, offhand, 124+P Gold Dot






Top is the SP XDM(1.25") and bottom is the other(3.5"). 
(Different zeros on each give the different point of impact)

That Springer Precision build is a serious shooter!


----------



## Chad (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a more realistic accuracy comparison; Barsto vs stock barrel. 

I shot this target with the stock barrel before I sent it in to have the Barsto barrel fitted(yellow squares). Today I shot it w/ the Barsto barrel(red circles).

Range 25yds, 124+P Gold Dot








Setup


----------



## Chad (Apr 16, 2009)

First time I have had the .22 out in ages. Figured I'd shoot it along with the SP build and XDmO.






25m, offhand, five shot strings, slow/steady cadence of fire:
SP XDm; Red circle 115jhp AAA, red square 147jhp AAA
XDmO; Green circle 147, sq 115
1911 .22; yellow












SP XDm has the Barsto, trigger work and F/O sights, XDmO(w/ optic) is stock. All the ammo was Atlanta Arms Ammo in 147 or 115jhp.

SP build is much easier for me to shoot well. Every now and again I will jack a shot but it is usually easy to call it when that happens. 115jhp from AAA always seems to print about 3-4" above POA.

Trigger on the XDmO kicks my ass.

Ammo for the .22 was Fiocchi sm340.


----------

